# CORONAVIRUS AND DIABETICS AGED UNDER 70



## Caroline Pond (Mar 15, 2020)

One BBC News Report I heard said diabetics under 70 will have to self- isolate and an item on the BBC website refered to people with respiratory conditions (not mentioning diabetics at all) under 70 will have to self- isolate.Does anyone know what exactly is the situation at the moment for diabetics under the age of 70 is at the moment?


----------



## Caroline Pond (Mar 15, 2020)

One BBC News Report I heard said diabetics under 70 will have to self- isolate and an item on the BBC website refered to people with respiratory conditions (not mentioning diabetics at all) under 70 will have to self- isolate.Does anyone know what exactly is the situation at the moment for diabetics under the age of 70 is at the moment?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

Caroline Pond said:


> One BBC News Report I heard said diabetics under 70 will have to self- isolate and an item on the BBC website refered to people with respiratory conditions (not mentioning diabetics at all) under 70 will have to self- isolate.Does anyone know what exactly is the situation at the moment for diabetics under the age of 70 is at the moment?



Welcome to the forum @Caroline Pond 

I‘ve not heard anything definite yet - only that restrictions are ‘being considered’ as part of future phases of restrictions.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2020)

This story, updated an hour ago, says that the sorts of restrictions you are talking about *may* be introduced ‘within weeks’

Coronavirus: Isolation for over-70s 'within weeks' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51895873


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 15, 2020)

Caroline Pond said:


> Does anyone know what exactly is the situation at the moment for diabetics under the age of 70 is at the moment?



As far as I understand it there's nothing special yet. But at some point it'll be suggested that we practice social distancing, so likely working from home where that's possible, limiting groups, etc. So not quite the same as self-isolation (which is what people who suspect they might be infected do).

Though some other doctor suggested that to avoid catching the infection, it's good to act as though you were infected and do all the things you'd do to try to avoid passing it on.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2020)

It strikes me that this would appear to be a means of taking pressure off the NHS in Englandshire, and not a considered way to halt the progress of this virus.

Mind you, none of the UK government’s advice is.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 16, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> It strikes me that this would appear to be a means of taking pressure off the NHS in Englandshire, and not a considered way to halt the progress of this virus.



The government's judgement seems to be that halting it isn't feasible. And so if we really tried hard and did get it to manageable levels (as some countries seem to have done) we'd be really screwed as those measures were relaxed. (I must admit I've no idea at all whether I agree with that judgement. I'd have thought we should go drastic early, and watch really carefully as things are relaxed, and be ready to repeat several times over the next couple of years (when, one hopes, we'll have some effective vaccines and treatment options). So it does seem like the government probably doesn't want to do that because they fear the significant economic hit. On the positive side from their point of view, it's probably a great time to hide the negative effects of brexit.)


----------



## Caroline Pond (Mar 16, 2020)

Is Diabetes UK trying to get more detailed advice for us diabetics.It affects us in different ways.


----------



## Caroline Pond (Mar 16, 2020)

Or,is the government consulting with Diabetes UK?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s a bit precious asking the government to consult Diabetes UK. There are many other conditions with special interest, such as blood cancers, asthma, heart problems, cystic fibrosis, and old age. We aren’t the only ones with chronic health conditions, and some of us have more than one. The government advice applies to all.

I have to say, it’s a bit strange to ban large public gatherings yet still keep schools open.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 17, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I have to say, it’s a bit strange to ban large public gatherings yet still keep schools open.



They aren't banning them, though, any more than they're telling theatres, restaurants, etc., to close.

As far as I understand it they think that closing schools would slow the spread, but they fear the extra disruption. (Lots of people with essential work also have children of school age.)

It is a bit odd that they're not actually banning public events, etc. I can only imagine they've got information that the insurance industry would then be vulnerable (with an official ban there'd be lots of claims).


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2020)

I agree, Bruce. Most of the government decisions are driven by finance, not epidemiological advice. You are absolutely right - the reason why the advice is not compulsory in this country is to protect the insurance companies from a huge hit. and the government does not have to reimburse the losers, though they say they will "help". If they do, it could cost 20% of GDP..


----------



## Ty Capel (Mar 17, 2020)

I read on the internet just now that people with diabetes wil have to stay at home for 12 weeks as of this weekend.

Is this for types 1 and 2 or just 1?
I have type 2 diabetes controlled through metformin and diet. There is no way I can afford to stay at home for 12 weeks.
Any advice or comments would be welcome.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 17, 2020)

Ty Capel said:


> I read on the internet just now that people with diabetes wil have to stay at home for 12 weeks as of this weekend.



As far as I understand it everybody is being asked to practice social distancing (work from home where practical, don't go to pubs, etc.), and that's especially important for anybody over 70 or with some underlying condition (so us).

As far as I can tell those of us with just diabetes are being asked to do the same as everybody (avoid people as much as possible). The 12 week thing is for some smaller group (between 1 and 2 million) who'll be told. (I'm not sure that the precise set has been given, but presumably it'll include people with suppressed immune systems, people with severe respiratory conditions, people who're both over 70 and with one or more of these underlying conditions.)


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2020)

Also the 12 week they keep saying , is at *least* that time frame.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 17, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Also the 12 week they keep saying , is at *least* that time frame.



Yes, all these things are subject to change. (And I doubt anybody is expecting this to all be over in 12 weeks. Maybe one President is.)


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2020)

I am watching his latest conference now, God he has just mentioned Boris.


----------



## max8031 (Mar 22, 2020)

I am confused with all the information out there. along with diabetes i also have high blood pressure which is another underlying condition. On top of that i am a support worker for vulnerable adults.

It needs to be clarified what we need to do.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 22, 2020)

If you are in the highest risk group you will hearing in the next week by post. I heard the figure of 1and a half million mentioned by the Housing Minister who was doing the rounds on telly this morning.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 22, 2020)

Ty Capel said:


> I read on the internet just now that people with diabetes wil have to stay at home for 12 weeks as of this weekend.


"Be wary of anything you read on the internet" -- Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Johnacoles (Mar 22, 2020)

max8031 said:


> I am confused with all the information out there. along with diabetes i also have high blood pressure which is another underlying condition. On top of that i am a support worker for vulnerable adults.
> 
> It needs to be clarified what we need to do.


I am type 2 and high blood pressure, I'm a train guard so not so easy to self distance.

John Coles


----------



## max8031 (Mar 24, 2020)

I tried to call the doctor this morning to get some clarification for my employer (i'm a support worker). when i got through to reception i was told "we don't do that" and was told to go to the government website. which i did and still no clarification.

Now correct me if i'm wrong but surely the GP has my medical history and should be able to give me some clarification


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

max8031 said:


> I tried to call the doctor this morning to get some clarification for my employer (i'm a support worker). when i got through to reception i was told "we don't do that" and was told to go to the government website. which i did and still no clarification.
> 
> Now correct me if i'm wrong but surely the GP has my medical history and should be able to give me some clarification


Why not try emailing your Doctor to see if they can give you specific for you. Ringing a Surgery any morning is usally busy. It is not the receptionists fault the Gov guidance is not clear to you are lots of others,  they are most probably being told to refer people to the Gov website.
Many Type 1 doctors and nurses have not been given clear guidance either.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 24, 2020)

Unless we fall into the most vulnerable category PWD are at no more risk than the next bloke who isn't D.

If we get ANY infection - not just influenza! - or injury, then that can and very often does cause our BG to soar into the stratosphere PDQ making it harder to control.  However, they can immunise us against some strains of influenza but not against the other things, so they do what they can, prevention being better than cure. No diabetic concerns themselves generally in case they should break a bone or have eg appendicitis, either of which play complete havoc with BG, do they?

I know we are all far more terrified of 'this lot' than we've ever been before we don't know the enemy, do we? so we're all concerned - but so is/are the managers having to ask ANY & ALL of their staff to work.  Ditto the Boards of companies who make decisions that affect 100s or 1,000s of employees.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 24, 2020)

The Diabetes UK advice has been updated








						Coronavirus and diabetes updates
					

All the coronavirus information below applies to the whole of the UK, unless specified. We've noted where are some differences in guidance and diabetes services across the UK.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				



This still confirms that Diabetes is not on the list of self isolate, and I am aware of others with D still going to work in key roles.  There will be quite a few of us on BP tablets which hopefully control our levels (so long as we are not stressed!) but I don’t hink changes our category.

I think receptionists at GPS are referring people back to government advice because it is quicker and the information is there. When I phoned  to sort out something yesterday I was number 30 in the queue.  They must be tearing their hear out trying to keep things going.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 24, 2020)

It was said that people over 70 and people who were vulnerable, would be asked to stay in as much as possible, over the 12 weeks, but would be able to go out.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> It was said that people over 70 and people who were vulnerable, would be asked to stay in as much as possible, over the 12 weeks, but would be able to go out.


It changed from Midnight Last Night we now in a lock down situation and this applies to everyone.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2020)

Pete has literally just received his NHS letter re-iterating what the original text told him but stressed quite a few times.  It's nominally signed by our GP surgery but since the address on the back of the envelope is Darlington I don't think they sent it.  Anyway it's written in proper English, and is readable throughout the whole of the four A4 pages so obviously not!


----------

